# Poodle Portraits



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> I love the look of Bobby’s expression in this picture. It looks like he posed for a portrait. So I thought it would be fun to share poodle portraits! Feel free to add glitz and glamor with your camera apps! Make your poodle picture a portrait!
> View attachment 478838


Beautiful pic and perfect groom. Wow!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Here’s Beau looking scruffy, but all teenager.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Love this one!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

My tpoo with his puppy coat before it turned curly....


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

My boy Eden


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

My boy Finn


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Tee hee hee.....my Luka and his buddy Happy


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Puppy portraits


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

My phone background


----------



## CieCie (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Love 'em all.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

These are probably my favorite pictures of each of my two. Lily at Smith College on a beautiful fall day (pre Javelin days) and Javelin on pick day.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

My phone background


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I love all of these beautiful poodle pictures!!!


----------



## Dave320c (Dec 24, 2020)

Amber Rose at five months
Love pictures of Poodles!


----------



## Kimotee (Feb 25, 2021)

Roxy was a covergirl on Island Dog Magazine in late 2015 ....she is still a gorgeous girl, but just like me - showing her age...


----------



## desertpoodles (Feb 15, 2021)

My Kula


----------



## Lucismom$02 (May 15, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> I love the look of Bobby’s expression in this picture. It looks like he posed for a portrait. So I thought it would be fun to share poodle portraits! Feel free to add glitz and glamor with your camera apps! Make your poodle picture a portrait!
> View attachment 478838


----------



## Lucismom$02 (May 15, 2019)

My little Luciano!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm giving you my three girls. My very first girl Jilly, (who has passed), her daughter Pixie, and my new baby, Maggie. All SPOOs.


----------



## Saaanderud (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Saaanderud (Nov 29, 2018)

Saaanderud said:


> View attachment 479137


Coco the beautiful


----------



## Saaanderud (Nov 29, 2018)

Looniesense said:


> Tee hee hee.....my Luka and his buddy Happy
> View attachment 478861


Trash talking lolol!


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

Took a looooooong walk with friends and got this picture as a reward


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Bailey_Whiskey said:


> View attachment 479190
> 
> Took a looooooong walk with friends and got this picture as a reward


Is this near the ocean? Looks like shoreline grasses to me.


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Is this near the ocean? Looks like shoreline grasses to me.


Nah. It’s in the middle of our sunny island country, next to a lake (water not accessible and far from where we were).
Those grasses are actually a weed that we call _lalang_. Cogongrass is what y’all would call it, I think. Super prickly and Whiskey hated me for making him walk through it.


----------

